# Joe Rogan: "Fedor really does become irrelevant"



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Did Brock become irrelevant when Mir subbed him?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Who the F**K is that fat guy with Joe he is annoying as F**K!


----------



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Who the F**K is that fat guy with Joe he is annoying as F**K!


LOL I know it's obviously not him, but it's looks a little like Jeff Garlin.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Let the Dana, Rogan, UFC hate begin!

:sarcastic07:



edlavis88 said:


> Who the F**K is that fat guy with Joe he is annoying as F**K!


It is Joey Diaz. Actor and played in the longest Yard and things like that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the vid. 
It´s always great to ear what Rogan has to say about stuff (even if he looks kind of biased sometimes).

He mentioned the Gracie breakdown on Werdum vs Fedor,
it´s also a nice watch so here it is...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Well...Rogan is a good gy and he is entitled to an opinion. But sometimes he speaks far away from the truth. 
I'm curious what would he say if Brock would potentially lose on July 3rd...It could be his 2nd loss in 5 fights. Not a very good record imo. Would Brock become irrelevant?!
Hypotethically speaking ...


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Did Brock become irrelevant when Mir subbed him?


Do you not listen or do you just choose not to understand? Just like our buddy Joe said, a lot of Fedor's stock (now a days) comes from the fact that no one seem to be able to beat the guy. Now that he's 'beat-able'... he has truly lost a lot of his appeal to Dana. 

Dana was willing to pay that money to have one of his guys beat Fedor, but now it's a case of 'been there, done that'.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Do you not listen or do you just choose not to understand? Just like our buddy Joe said, a lot of Fedor's stock (now a days) comes from the fact that no one seem to be able to beat the guy. Now that he's 'beat-able'... he has truly lost a lot of his appeal to Dana.


What has that got to do with becomming irrelevant?

I think it's you that doesn't understand, smart guy.


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

really, you're going to compare a fighter with 30+ wins and fiercely debated as p4p best for years now to someone who had only 1 fight to his name when he fought Frank Mir? :confused02:

in order to become irrelevant would imply you were even relevant to begin with which Brock was not in only his second mma fight. 






Hiro said:


> Did Brock become irrelevant when Mir subbed him?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

rean1mator said:


> really, you're going to compare a fighter with 30+ wins and fiercely debated as p4p best for years now to someone who had only 1 fight to his name when he fought Frank Mir? :confused02:
> 
> in order to become irrelevant would imply you were even relevant to begin with which Brock was not in only his second mma fight.


Fair point. I do think there is a comparison to be made in their aggressiveness. Fedor knows all about subs yet he had no respect for Werdum's and paid for it.

It's ridiculous for anyone to say Fedor is irrelevant after one loss, which could just have been a case of a mistake that is easily ironed out. You said it yourself, 30 wins and none of that matters now because he lost? That concept is stupid.

What about GSP when he lost to Serra?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh god, now Rogan too? Lost a bit of respect in my book.


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

i think there are other factors to consider as well. i wouldn't say fedor is irrelevant b/c he is a great fighter but he is if he continues to stay in a second rate "b" league organization fighting 2nd/3rd Tier fighters. imo this fact alone makes it exponentially worse for fedor's loss to werdum.







Hiro said:


> Fair point. I do think there is a comparison to be made in their aggressiveness. Fedor knows all about subs yet he had no respect for Werdum's and paid for it.
> 
> It's ridiculous for anyone to say Fedor is irrelevant after one loss, which could just have been a case of a mistake that is easily ironed out. You said it yourself, 30 wins and none of that matters now because he lost? That concept is stupid.
> 
> What about GSP when he lost to Serra?


----------



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)

While I think it's absurd to say he's "irrelevant," I think Rogan was saying it in the context of, a lot of his appeal was his undefeated record. And some of the excitement of watching him fight was, "Is he gonna lose?!" and seeing him come out on top one way or another. And now that we have witnessed the much anticipated inevitable loss, some of that magic is gone in a sense.

Regardless, I'm still a Fedor fan and look forward to watching him fight for however many fights he has left. I love what he brings to MMA and how he represents himself. Class act all the way. It's refreshing in today's MMA.

ps. To the person who neg repped me: Sorry for putting this in UFC section. My mistake. I didn't feel the rep was necessary, but I'll make extra sure not to do that in the future.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Fedor is certainly not irrelevant, but he's never going to get that UFC big $$ offer ever again. 

His best bet is to stay with SF longer and beat both Overeem and Werdum. If he can't do that, well I hope he doesn't mind fighting in Japan.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I disagree with Rogan in that Fedor became irrelevant after that loss, imo he's been irrelevant since PRIDE collapsed 3 years ago and he chose to fight in second rate organizations that don't have the depth to challenge him. He kicked around cans and past their prime mediocre guys that looked good in 04-06 in what was a terrible division during that time period. As good as Fedor was if you dont fight top competition on a fight to fight basis and only fight once or twice a year to boot, yes you become irrelevant.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Is Joe Rogen relavent? 
:confused02:


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

locnott said:


> Is Joe Rogen relavent?
> :confused02:


LOL, great comment.
Rogan is a comedian, and people that love the UFC act like he's a god.
Rogan is simply spouting the "company" line. Has he ever disagreed with Dana? Let me know because I can't remember him having an opinion other than Dana's.


----------



## Papou2 (Jun 7, 2010)

I don`t see anything wrong with what Joe said. And I love Fedor.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Is machida still relevant?

Is Jon Jones still relevant?

was Tyson still relevant after losing to douglas in 1990?

Is fedor still relevant?

The correct answer is yes.


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

lolololol


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Liked Rogan's shout out to Cung Le and Tae Kwon Do.

And Rogan was talking about Fedor's mystique and drawing power, not his fighting ability, and was overwhelmingly positive about Fedor as a fighter.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

locnott said:


> Is Joe Rogen relavent?
> :confused02:


He is if he's talking bjj at least. 


vilify said:


> Is machida still relevant?
> 
> Is Jon Jones still relevant?
> 
> ...


Jon Jones shouldn't even be on there, because he should still be undefeated. that fight was the worst call ever.


----------



## the.dinn (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it's the end of Fiodor. He's lost his motivation.
Somthing has changed. He's not hungry anymore I mean a win.
He looks old comparing other fighters as old as he is. 
Physically he's not as strong as he was. It's odd.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

xgarrettxvx said:


> He is if he's talking bjj at least.
> 
> 
> Jon Jones shouldn't even be on there, because he should still be undefeated. that fight was the worst call ever.


Yeah I know. Anyone else think that since that was the first time they used the video replay thing that it is going to be a huge down hill with the replay. I mean Hammile was still able to fight after the elbows and the reason he quit was because his shoulder was dislocated.

Ohyeah and the.dinn your post is not going to make you a lot of friends onhere.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

For me it is unfair for MMA to say that Fedor is now irrelevant. For an athlete whose achievements became a testament for greatness, a single defeat cannot just take it away. That is the main reason why his disposition in MMA even after a loss is being highly debated. This is the same reason why even after his loss most fighters still consider him the best. What happens next for Fedor this stage in his career will dictate his position in MMA history forever.

Is Fedor really irrelevant? We'll see in his next fights.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Liked Rogan's shout out to Cung Le and Tae Kwon Do.
> 
> And Rogan was talking about Fedor's mystique and drawing power, not his fighting ability, and was overwhelmingly positive about Fedor as a fighter.


So far I think you are the only one that has caught that. Everybody else seems to be taking things out of context yet again!

Rogan said Fedor is a dangerous motherfucker and a very talented fighter but the image of him being unstoppable is gone due to his loss to Werdum. The only way to get that image back is if he beats Werdum, Overeem, and the top HW fighters in the UFC. You people tell me this forum wouldn't be filled with FEDOR is GOD threads if he did accomplish all of that. 

He isn't saying Fedor is irreverent as a fighter. Just the mystique that surrounded him is gone.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> So far I think you are the only one that has caught that. Everybody else seems to be taking things out of context yet again!
> 
> Rogan said Fedor is a dangerous motherfucker and a very talented fighter but the image of him being unstoppable is gone due to his loss to Werdum. The only way to get that image back is if he beats Werdum, Overeem, and the top HW fighters in the UFC. You people tell me this forum wouldn't be filled with FEDOR is GOD threads if he did accomplish all of that.
> 
> He isn't saying Fedor is irreverent as a fighter. Just the mystique that surrounded him is gone.


^^^This... I believe that lot of ppl just read the sentence "Fedor really does become irrelevant" and didnt watch the video..

Yes he is kinda irrelevant to UFC deal and mystique around him.. Not irrelevant as a fighter.. Big difference and you should feel in what context Rogan ment it.. Oh God... I mean - Oh Fedor.. raise01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I kinda agree with Joe Rogan actually. Nice to hear his opinions from time to time.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't see the video but it was the same feeling that I got when I first found out that Fedor had lost to Werdum.
Sure Werdum has a great ground game but he hadn't exactly been submitting top level competition every fight that he was in.

The big hype that surrounded Fedor, being undefeated (basically), knocking guys out with 1 punch power and the whole aura that came along with his name was gone. The UFC was willing to pay large to Fedor because of all those factors. Now that he has that clear blemish on his record, his bargaining chips are gone. I don't see the UFC taking a run at him anymore, they have nothing to gain by the ridiculous co-promotion demands of M1.

I really didn't want to post a whole lot on this fight because I didn't know what to think. Watching the fight, seeing how he lost was quite anti-climatic and definately not the way I thought I would see Fedor lose. Losing the way he did to Werdum may have hurt his bargaining powers in the future but he'll always have me as a loyal fan.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> LOL, great comment.
> Rogan is a comedian, and people that love the UFC act like he's a god.
> Rogan is simply spouting the "company" line. Has he ever disagreed with Dana? Let me know because I can't remember him having an opinion other than Dana's.


He says he disagrees with Dana a lot of times

He also think Fedor is the greatest heavyweight of all time. This is jsut one interview that he's saying changes a lot about what made Fedor so great and what not.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sousa said:


> He says he disagrees with Dana a lot of times
> 
> He also think Fedor is the greatest heavyweight of all time. This is jsut one interview that he's saying changes a lot about what made Fedor so great and what not.


Do you remember a time he disagreed?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> Do you remember a time he disagreed?


Their opinions of Fedor, for one.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Their opinions of Fedor, for one.


Thank you lol


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

jasvll said:


> Their opinions of Fedor, for one.


Wasn't this thread started because Joe agreed with Dana about Fesor being irrelevant?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> Wasn't this thread started because Joe agreed with Dana about Fesor being irrelevant?


The thread starter didn't mention why he posted the interview, as far as I know, but even if that is why, it would only mean he didn't listen very carefully to what Rogan said. He still disagrees with White about Fedor's *relevancy as a fighter*, which has been pointed out by myself and others on this thread. That being said, even if Rogan did change his opinion of Fedor as a fighter after the Werdum loss, it wouldn't undo the several years where his opinion was in stark disagreement with White's. 

In short, the answer to your question is no, and the answer to your implication is no.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...How can anybody be irrevelant if they've never had a chance to redeem themselves or even had a loss in 10 years? Of course Rogan will agree with Dana. He's in his back pocket. I'm shocked at how Fedor has been written off by so many, especially by Rogan now just because he got caught for the* 1st* time in a submission? Ridiculous. It's not like he got dominated and knocked out. Everybody knows Fedor would have knocked Werdum out if he brought it back to the feet. Calling Fedor irrelevant is so far out of context and irresponsible, it's hard to believe anyone with brains would say that. I can't wait for this fall when Fedor returns and the amout of crow all the doubters will be eating would feed all the famine in Africa...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Rusko said:


>


...Excellent post. Doesn't Rogan look the fool now. He will look even more foolish when Fedor returns in the fall and closes all the haters & doubters pieholes...


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

Tacx0911 said:


> For me it is unfair for MMA to say that Fedor is now irrelevant. For an athlete whose achievements became a testament for greatness, a single defeat cannot just take it away. That is the main reason why his disposition in MMA even after a loss is being highly debated. This is the same reason why even after his loss most fighters still consider him the best. What happens next for Fedor this stage in his career will dictate his position in MMA history forever.
> 
> Is Fedor really irrelevant? We'll see in his next fights.



bingo


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bingo*

Yeah name one other fighter who put together a 27 fight win streak!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah name one other fighter who put together a 27 fight win streak!


That doesn't really mean anything when 90% of those fights were against cans.


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)




----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh Jesus did anybody watch the F#cking video??????????


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cans*

Yeah but at least one of those cans should've won don't you think?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but at least one of those cans should've won don't you think?


No, fluke losses don't happen to top level fighters very often and generally a top level fighter isn't beating on cans all the time. Really I would like some examples where top fighters lost to cans.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> Oh Jesus did anybody watch the F#cking video??????????


Nope!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Nope*

Yeah I saw the video, he just wasn't carefull!


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

This thread has the worst posters ever LOL Did anyone watch the damn video? Go back and watch it and see how stupid 90% of you sound. And YES Rogan disagrees with Dana quite a bit. Don't make ignorant posts till you've even seen the video and if you have seen the video, your comprehension skills need to be worked on :confused03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Worst Posters*

Then what am I?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Then what am I?


worst poster EVER! (said in the voice of comic book guy)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Worst Poster EVER*

What kind've jackass are you?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What kind've jackass are you?


C'mon you deserved that one. You lob an easy one across the plate like that, you deserve to get taken yard.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Taken Yard*

You called everyone a bad poster you jackass!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> You called everyone a bad poster you jackass!


No you asked what kind of poster you were? Do you even read what you write. I think you just proved my point.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Point*

And you just proved how much of a jackass you are!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

You said:



kantowrestler said:


> Then what am I?


I then called you a bad poster. You responded:



kantowrestler said:


> You called everyone a bad poster you jackass!


Which is obviously wrong. I didn't call everyone a bad poster just you. 



kantowrestler said:


> And you just proved how much of a jackass you are!


I am wondering if you don't speak English that well, or just really slow.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Really Slow*

No I Am Not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> No I Am Not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


?
So you don't speak English that well then?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*English*

No but I speak french, **** YOU BASTARD!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> No but I speak french, **** YOU BASTARD!


That's why you never make any sense.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sense*

Ok let me make sense to you now. I was being sarcastic when I asked then what am I and you took it too far. I try to respect everyone in this forum and I don't like it when someone tries to insult someone else. Evidently you think insulting people is fun which makes me think less of you and I've lost respect for you. Does that make sense now?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok let me make sense to you now. I was being sarcastic when I asked then what am I and you took it too far. I try to respect everyone in this forum and I don't like it when someone tries to insult someone else. Evidently you think insulting people is fun which makes me think less of you and I've lost respect for you. Does that make sense now?


You don't respect me? How ever will I sleep at night. I pretty much only insult, you by the way. Why? Because you say some of the most moronic things I have ever seen.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Moronic things*

Give me one good example!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Joe's point was simply that Fedor's aura of invincibility is gone. 

As a result, his marketability is gone. He's just another top ten HW commanding a purse of about $40K per fight (if he were to fight in the UFC).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*top ten HW*

Finally someone got us back on track!


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbDy34DuypA


thats what i think about joe rogan and his italian goons


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Joe rogan*

Yeah he does have a tendency to get carried away!


----------

